# 1020 (others too?) manual brightness



## jaspi72 (Feb 11, 2018)

Found solution to get manual brightness working on my windows 10 14393  1020 device 
Go on and try other devices too.
Change registry with interop tools or what ever.
Select registry browser, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/ SOFTWARE/ Microsoft/ Autobrightness/ABSManualBrightness.
Change "Registry Value Type" to "Multi String".
Then Registry Value Data to 
1
2
3
Save, restart device and smile


----------



## siphon1020 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanx a bunch. Confirmed working on my 1020 on 1607. I was actually just looking for a solution to this today, I'm very glad I found your post.
Does not work if you got brightness slider tweak enabled. You think, there is any chance to get both working, or to get manual brightness to work
with that super low brightness the screen has with slider tweak set to "0"and "automatic"?


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Feb 11, 2018)

Checked on  my Lumia 1020 with 15254 and it works! Thanks.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 11, 2018)

820.. better late than never


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 12, 2018)

siphon1020 said:


> Thanx a bunch. Confirmed working on my 1020 on 1607. I was actually just looking for a solution to this today, I'm very glad I found your post.
> Does not work if you got brightness slider tweak enabled. You think, there is any chance to get both working, or to get manual brightness to work
> with that super low brightness the screen has with slider tweak set to "0"and "automatic"?

Click to collapse



I cant make both work together but superlow brightness work when u go to settings->screen->manually to low and then put autobrightness on, sadly just when auto is on..
Someone smarten than me can surely make it happend.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 12, 2018)

Working on my 810! 14393.2007


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

Good find.  I wonder what file(s) Microsoft touched that caused this?  Is it only for x20 devices?
BTW this fixed my 1320 on 14393.1066


----------



## siphon1020 (Feb 12, 2018)

Actually, with the brightness slider tweak enabled, the minimum brightness possible is way dimmer than without. See for yourself.
It even turns of the navigation bar lights. Well, I guess we can only have either one, or the other, but both would just be prefect.


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok heres registry what i think is pretty usefull but u have to change things to work as on before win 10 but..
Sorry i have this but im out of  lumias forever 
Like more linux (manjaro, deepin) and have 1020 as fun toy and making my head breakingdownlandingplace. 
This thing i own because this have DAAAAMN nice camera. 5Y NOW YEAH HELL
And u know u can rise camera freg higher to get it work..
(mybe swap and deletete files on windows.......................\) sorry no time to look closely..
() = was on there allready on my 1020..  so go on.. 

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\AutoBrightness
- ABSAutoMaxBrightness  (3) 6
- ABSManualBrightness (3) 1 3 6 (the variable here is multistring)
- ABSMonitorControl (1) 1
chacged 123 to 136 because 123 wasnt working .. and look next 

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt168406(v=vs.85).aspx
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\Brightness
-LowBrightness (1) 1
-MediumBrightness (2) 3
-Hightbrightness (3) 6
ok u have to change hight to 6 so 1020 work my case.. so... 100 times+ try now it works.. 

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt147021(v=vs.85).aspx
HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightness
- ABSPercentIntensityMapping 2 3 4 (the variable here is multistring)
- ABSRangeMilliLuxMapping 1 2 MAX (the variable here is multistring)
- DimBrightness 1
- Transitiondelay 0

HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Display
-DarkcontitionBrightness

 PS: sorry  I WAS DRUNK... but anyway


----------



## siphon1020 (Feb 13, 2018)

Perfect! Works like a charm! Big thumbs up to you :highfive:
Nothing bad to say about a good drink every now an then


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah it taked pretty many hours to make it working but it was worth of it...  Im happy too.
 1020 lives again..


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 13, 2018)

siphon1020 said:


> Perfect! Works like a charm! Big thumbs up to you :highfive:
> Nothing bad to say about a good drink every now an then

Click to collapse



Thx good to hear it worked to u too...
Too bad any more there isnt coming to lumias so DEAD    so.. any better nice cameraphones?


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 13, 2018)

NP just having fun here and nothing serious checking how to make this 1020 work better 
Well every day using it still.. Havent seen better cameraphone yet... waiting..Better ?
Camera can make use higher cpu as 500 mhz as stock 250..


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 10, 2020)

I am using this method


----------

